# Paedobaptism Proved



## Doulos McKenzie (Jun 3, 2018)

This was my outline for my conversation I had with my father about paedobaptism. I thought it might be helpful for others. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...fUWUImaHLBKRlD0KA/edit#heading=h.jtdm3sc19sti

Would love to hear y'all's opinions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ccravens (Jun 3, 2018)

I'll be looking this over. Thanks.


----------



## Cymro (Jun 3, 2018)

Read it and added it to my reading list. Looks good.


----------

